# Injunction issued in Cox, WPGA feud; station to stay on air next month



## Jtaylor1 (Jan 27, 2008)

And now WPGA is being dropped from DirecTV on New Years Day. Lowell Register thinks he'll promote his station through Dish. I don't think E* will ever continue carrying his station, if they decide not to.

LR is definitely going to lose his station.

Injunction issued in Cox, WPGA feud; station to stay on air next month

Source: The Sun News


----------



## Jerry Springer (Jun 24, 2009)

What I am wondering is if they are talking about their sub channels and not their primary channel.

No matter what programming your carry, you have a mission that you have to uphold to keep your license. So many hours a week of children s programming and news to stay on air.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Lowell Register considers ABC programming to "racy" and has decided not to carry it.

Another Macon TV station, WGXA, will pick up the ABC programming on a digital subchannel.

Mr. Register is apparently a man of his convictions and is certainly entitled to do whatever he wants with a station he owns, however the price for his convictions may be very high with no cable or sat service carrying the station virtually guaranteeing he won't survive.


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

Jerry Springer said:


> No matter what programming your carry, you have a mission that you have to uphold to keep your license. So many hours a week of children s programming and news to stay on air.


There is no requirement that stations carry news or public affairs programming. The only programming requirement is a few hours of Educational/Instructional (E/I) programming. Stations are required to "serve the public interest" and put an "issues/program list" in their public file quarterly, but there's nothing spelling out how one "serves the public interest."


----------



## Jtaylor1 (Jan 27, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> Lowell Register considers ABC programming to "racy" and has decided not to carry it.
> 
> Another Macon TV station, WGXA, will pick up the ABC programming on a digital subchannel.
> 
> Mr. Register is apparently a man of his convictions and is certainly entitled to do whatever he wants with a station he owns, however the price for his convictions may be very high with no cable or sat service carrying the station virtually guaranteeing he won't survive.


I found some good news on the AVS Forum. Someone said that ABC 16 is going to be on DirecTV channel 25. Shoudn't D* have it on channel 16 instead of 25?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Jtaylor1 said:


> I found some good news on the AVS Forum. Someone said that ABC 16 is going to be on DirecTV channel 25. Shoudn't D* have it on channel 16 instead of 25?


Just be glad they got it handled...


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

They haven't got it handled just yet. Right now they're just showing WPGA on 25 too in addition to 58. Maybe by tomorrow it will all be straightened out.


----------



## Jtaylor1 (Jan 27, 2008)

58 is gone now. But 25 is still showing a movie from ThisTV.

Update: Channel 25 is now showing ABC 16.


----------

